# Oil spill affect on Florida



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

Is this oil spill going to change the fishing in Florida and the keys In the months to come.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

Which type of fishing will be affected. Reef fishing? deep sea ?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Uhhhhh, pretty much everything.


----------



## AFMan916 (Apr 27, 2010)

Gonna be in Sanibel from May 22-30th.....think the fishing right off the beach at that time is going to be hindered by it?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Florida Fishing*



AFMan916 said:


> Gonna be in Sanibel from May 22-30th.....think the fishing right off the beach at that time is going to be hindered by it?


Gotta play it by ear(eye).

The feds shut off fishing from LA to the Florida Panhandle so no telling what they're up to next. C2


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

If it gets as bad as they are saying Florida fishing is going the way as the Dinosaures.
The boats will have a nice black color, the stench of oil will be everywhere. 
The beaches will be gone so will the sea birds.
It will also be in the inercoastle water way.
Take it from there.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Its gonna be a long ordeal that will scar the gulf for alot of years.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Oil Spill*

Fishing will have to be affected in some way. Just watch and pray that it will be minimal. A lot of effort is being made to reduce the effects on the beaches.

Fishing has been banned from Louisiana to offshore of Pensacola Bay. You can fish East of Pensacola (Destin, PC, et al) presently but that could change as the oil slick does its thing. Stay tuned. C2


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

im afraid the environmental impact this spill could make it necessary to change Pier and Surf to a Golfers Forum. it really makes me very depressed and angry and sad to imagine how this thing could possibly impact the recreational/commercial fishing. i just hope and pray its not gonna be as bad as it appears to be to me.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Hope for the best...... 


It amazes me this day and age..... nobody expects the worse..... So much for a contingency plan. Lets just point fingers and blame.. then we'll make an attempt at fixing.

F()(king Obama regime.


Atleast Bush was an oil man, he would have capped that money fountain a.s.a.p


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Yes*

We need to Nuke it shut! Save Time ,Money,Destruction, it is by far the lesser evil.


----------



## CountryGalPGF (May 9, 2010)

Went to Boca yesterday and it was awesome there still only thing we caught was 2 Sp Mack. Very Nice sized ones though . Sure hoping that it doesnt mess up the beaches here or the fishing .Really worried about it .


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

CountryGalPGF said:


> Went to Boca yesterday and it was awesome there still only thing we caught was 2 Sp Mack. Very Nice sized ones though . Sure hoping that it doesnt mess up the beaches here or the fishing .Really worried about it .


Absolutely!!!

Welcome to P&S


----------



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Hope for the best......
> 
> 
> It amazes me this day and age..... nobody expects the worse..... So much for a contingency plan. Lets just point fingers and blame.. then we'll make an attempt at fixing.
> ...



Could not of said it better.


----------



## No Bait Steve (Apr 5, 2009)

why is it that people first blame presidents before they blame who actually commited the problem? for example....bp???? or am i just taking crazy pills? eighter way.. whats done is done no one left to blame just fix the problem at hand with all haste.... and try to save whats left of our ecosystem


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Spanish*

They opened up the beach for gill netting over in Alabama in an attempt to salvage the fish before the oil spil reaches shore.

They're taking out humongous amounts of Spanish Mackerel (along with other fish). 

This will definitely affect fishing because the Spanish are (were) migratory.

Just a secondary effect of the oil spill. C2


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

No Bait Steve said:


> why is it that people first blame presidents before they blame who actually commited the problem? for example....bp???? or am i just taking crazy pills? eighter way.. whats done is done no one left to blame just fix the problem at hand with all haste.... and try to save whats left of our ecosystem


The blame goes where it belongs! This is an ENVIRONMENTAL CATASTROPHE and the "Environmental President" isn't doing a damn thing!!! Where are the petroleum engineers and others who can help BP solve this dilemma??? Dispatching Janet Napolitano and a Swat Team just won't get it!!! Inaction...pure and simple!!! 
__________________


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Uhhhh, there's National Guard, Coast Guard and Navy personnel on site. My old lady almost had to go but they sent 2 helo squadrons to work on it.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

emanuel said:


> Uhhhh, there's National Guard, Coast Guard and Navy personnel on site. My old lady almost had to go but they sent 2 helo squadrons to work on it.


Gee, that's great, Manny...but here's the problem! THEY HAVE NO CLUE WHAT TO DO WITH AN OIL SPILL!!! Two Helo Squadrons can certainly take some nice pictures!!! What the hell is that going to do??? The National Guard can keep any looters away, so I suppose if any Iranians show up, they can stop them from stealing the oil! The Coast Guard has already tried with the "fire booms"! What the hell happened with that??? The Navy??? Well...I guess they can sit back and tell everyone how bad it is!!! Where the hell are the experts and what kind of a PLAN does the Federal Government have??? I cannot believe that Obama has no Petroleum Engineers at his disposal, nor can I believe that he doesn't have the sense to call together those petroleum engineers from different universities, oil companies, countries, and other agencies within the government, etc., to get this damn problem solved! I would therefore assume that his attention is diverted elsewhere and I'll leave it to you and the rest of the readers of this forum to decide where that might be!!! THIS IS NOT POLITICAL!!! I don't give a damn who the President is...this is a catastrophe of MAJOR proportions...and NO ONE (includiing the Republicans in Congress) are doing ****!!! Pardon my French, but it totally TICKS ME OFF!!! Politics as usual, and THAT SUCKS!!! BOTH SIDES!!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The National Guard is handling the efforts for cleaning the beaches, the Navy and Coast Guard are dealing with burning off oil as I recall.

I think BP has enough petroleum experts on hand, they just either didn't grasp the size of the problem or just lied about it initially. They should have it fixed soon but the damage is already done. I wonder what the "Drill Baby, Drill" crowd is having for dinner, I assume it's crow.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Sorry, Manny...but the oil hasn't hit the beaches quite yet! Also...Obama hasn't sent the National Guard anywhere! It was the Governors of the respective states who did that, just like the Governor of Arizona had to sign a law to protect FEDERAL borders, since NO PRESIDENT since NIXON has taken any steps to do so! That includes Ford, BOTH Bush's, Clinton, Carter, etc.! What is the administration doing in the meantime? I would think the administration would take some action to prevent it from actually hitting the beaches, or at least TRYING to do so, but they haven't so far! I assume, from your comments, Obama, the Congress, and the rest of the Feds are waiting for BP to solve this! Let me get this straight...they are dependent upon the ones who created the problem to solve it??? (Does that mean that IF they lied, it really doesn't matter, and that the administration should place their faith in them to fix the problem anyway?) If they were so damn good at that...why did the problem happen in the first place??? IF they "underestimated the problem", then that's just another reason not to trust them to fix it! I'm sure BP wants to fix it...but it seems they don't know how and obviously, they are having NO SUCCESS! Maybe, also, you can explain the burning. Is that REALLY happening now??? No evidence of that so far, other than the first couple of days or so. I could also send you links as to the contributions of BP to the Obama campaign...which FAR outweighed any contributions to the Repubs, and also send you links to the fact that BP was let off "easy" on "inspections" and "regulation" of their rigs from the current administration...but that would be too political, and therefore a violation of the rules of this forum! Besides, if you listen to the lamestream media, it's only the Republicans who have ties to "Big Oil", and we all know they always tell the truth!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

So what's your solution? Without getting too political.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

emanuel said:


> So what's your solution? Without getting too political.


The solution is to mobilize some petroleum engineers, experts in fluid dynamics, geologists, etc., from the universities that teach this crap and experts from other companies that deal with offshore drilling (including those that designed the rig, "fail safe" systems, etc., and set up a think tank and brainstorm the damn problem with an emphasis on RESULTS, rather than creating some kind of committee that will ponder it ad infinitum! Stop thinking about strategies in how to file law suits, pointing fingers, calling people to testify before Congress to make political points in an election year, all done so while the Gulf continues to worsen and the problems multiply! They are merely waiting on BP to take care of it! So far, he sent Janet Napolitano and a Homeland Security Swat Team down there, along with a few others who also HAVE NO CLUE! Maybe the President should assume some actual LEADERSHIP (although I realize that's a foreign term to him AND his administration!), and actually ask some "experts" what the hell they think, rather than relying on his cabinet...who's closest "run in" with an "offshore rig" was a Google Earth photo AFTER THE FACT and possibly something "strapped on" by Secretary Napolitano once on a cruise ship! This should be a HIGH PRIORITY problem, and it's being written off by the White House as "fact accompli", and relegated to something that MIGHT be taken care of when there is nothing else to do! It's totally unacceptable!!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Big oil has been getting a free pass for years on inspections and regulations for years now. Yes, I am well aware of who BP sent campaign contributions to in the last election cycle. There's not much that can be done at this point but clean up the mess since it's already out there and BP is in the process of plugging the leak.

If the government had stepped in early, I don't think it would have made much of a difference and someone, somewhere would have complained about "government interference". They don't have special teams in the government that are trained in capping off oil spills 1 mile below the surface that I am aware of. BP, Transocean and Haliburton should have and I bet you they will be mandated to in the future.

However, since this discussion is just straying off into a "this is Obama's Katrina" blamefest, I'm going to go ahead and lock this. Sorry folks, we'll open a new one when oil lands on Florida's beaches.


----------

